# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Лучшее для дома: бренд Philips представил новый изогнутый ЖК-монитор

## Labs

• Технология Ultra Wide-Color для реалистичных изображений.
• Технология Adaptive Sync для плавного воспроизведения быстрых сцен. 
• Элегантный изгиб (радиус 1800 мм) для домашнего интерьера.

 MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер бренда мониторов Philips, объявляет о выходе 32-дюймового изогнутого дисплея серии E-line для домашних пользователей. Новый монитор наполняет жилое пространство цветом и обеспечивает превосходное качество просмотра. Благодаря широким углам обзора, разрешению Full HD и технологии Ultra Wide-Color новинка отвечает стратегии, выбранной компанией MMD: предложить пользователям полную и универсальную линейку продуктов в сегменте изогнутых дисплеев.

*Универсальность и производительность

*Мониторы для дома призваны справляться с множеством задач. Пространства экрана с диагональю 32 дюйма достаточно, чтобы пользователи чувствовали себя комфортно и свободно независимо от того, какой деятельностью они занимаются в данный момент. Изгиб мягко охватывает поле зрения, тем самым помогая сосредоточиться и повысить концентрацию на текущей задаче.Новый дисплей продуман таким образом, чтобы обеспечить высокое качество просмотра при выполнении широкого ряда задач от повседневных (переписка с друзьями и просмотр новостной ленты в социальных сетях) до тех, где качество изображения имеет ключевое значение (просмотр любимого сериала или обработка видео перед публикацией). Благодаря Full HD разрешению, формату 16:9 и усовершенствованной технологии вертикального выравнивания (VA), четкость изображения сохраняется при работе с любым контентом. Современная технология Ultra Wide-Color обеспечивает покрытие широкой цветовой гаммы – 103% пространства NTSC и 126% sRGB (CIE 1931). Благодаря инновационной технологии Adaptive Sync, дисплей отлично подходит для воспроизведения стремительных сцен без разрывов экрана или размытости изображения.Артём Хоменко, менеджер компании MMD по продукции Philips в европейском регионе, комментирует позицию новой модели на рынке дисплеев: «Мониторы серии E-line разработаны для обеспечения максимальной производительности в домашних условиях. Монитор с диагональю 32 дюйма – очередная модель из серии инновационных изогнутых дисплеев, которые мы выводим на рынок в этом году. Монитор 328E8QJAB5 отличается универсальностью. Помимо этого, пользователи могут быть уверены в качестве продукции известного бренда, который предлагает высокое качество и сервис по доступной цене».

*E значит Элегантность

*32-дюймовый изогнутый монитор 328E8QJAB5, безусловно, соответствует фразе «E значит Элегантность» из описания серии. Привлекательный изгиб экрана подчеркивается формой подставки, а глянцевая отделка черного и стального цветов идеально дополняет элегантный дизайн. Монитор станет стильным дополнением любого интерьера.

*Смарт технологии для качественного изображения 

*Как и другие модели из серии E-line, монитор 328E8QJAB5 оснащен впечатляющим набором смарт-технологий для тонкой настройки. SmartContrast анализирует контент на экране и автоматически регулирует интенсивность цвета и подсветки. Пользователи оценят преимущества игрового режима на базе технологии SmartImage: оптимизация затемненных участков, настройка времени отклика и параметров подсветки. Технология Flicker-free борется с усталостью глаз, регулируя яркость и уменьшая мерцание экрана для более комфортного просмотра. Производитель позаботился и о качественном звуке: новый монитор имеет два встроенных стереодинамика для чистого звучания. Philips 328E8QJAB5 из серии E-line появится в продаже в мае по рекомендованной производителем цене 691,9 белорусских рублей.

*Технические характеристики монитора Philips 328E8QJAB5:* 
Тип ЖК панели: Технология VA LCD
Подсветка: W-LED
Размер панели: 31.5 дюймов/80 см
Соотношение сторон: 16:9
Область просмотра: 698.11 (HГ) x 392.69 (В), радиус изгиба 1800 мм
Оптимальное разрешение: 1920x1080 @ 60Гц
Угол просмотра: 178°/178°, @ C/R > 10
Яркость: 250 кд/м?
Цвета: 16.7 млн
Цветовой охват (стандартный): NTSC 103% (CIE 1976), sRGB 126% (CIE 1931)
Технологии для улучшения качества изображения: SmartImage game
Удобство пользователя: Встроенные динамики: 3W x 2 ; Замок Kensington; Совместимость с системой Plug&Play: DDC/CI, Mac OS X, sRGB, Windows 10/8.1/8/7
Стандарты подключения: Входной сигнал: VGA (аналоговый), DisplayPort, HDMI (цифровой, HDCP); Синхронизация входного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому; Аудиовход/аудиовыход: PC аудиовход, аудиовыход для наушников
Подставка: Наклон: -5/10 градусов
Забота об окружающей среде: Окружающая среда и электроэнергия: RoHS, не содержит ртуть и свинец; Упаковка пригодна для переработки: 100%
Соответствие стандартам: CE Mark, FCC Class B, CUEAC, TUV/ISO9241-307, VCCI, RCM, CECP, BSMI, WEEE
Корпус: Цвет: черный и темно-серый; Отделка: глянцевая
Комплект поставки: Монитор с подставкой; Кабели: D-Sub кабель, HDMI кабель, аудиокабель, кабель питания; Документация пользователя

----------

